# 4 piston disc brake caliper mount bolts



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I am about to assemble front disc brakes and I do not have the 4 piston disc brake caliper mount bolts. I need to know if they are a special bolt or if I can match the threads up and use a standard bolt, assuming the threads are not a special size. Anybody want to help me out with this? Thanks!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have "floating" calipers then yes, they are a special bolt. You_ must_ use caliper bolts. They should be available at any good NAPA or O'riely's.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

These are the "67, '68" stock calipers which bolt directly to the bracket (they don't float). I looked on Inline Tube website and they have them ($6.00/set), but in the pic they look like a regular bolt. Perhaps I'll wait until my frame come back tomorrow and take a second look at the mount holes and figure the bolt size, thread and length. I suppose if I wanted to be really safe I could use Gr. 8.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I found that 1 1/2" long 7/16" course thread bolts did the trick. I did get Gr. 8 just to be sure.


----------

